# Casper, big round eyes



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

beautifull... :love2


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg that is the cutest roundest face


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is darling!!


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta love that round face! Gorgeous!


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

oh I love foldy eared kitties, they always look like they wanna kick yer butt for somethin


----------



## starzz (Nov 26, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww scotish fold ......... gorgeous


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, he looks funny! :lol:


----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

What a cutie pie.


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

very cute


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is this your cat or is it one for adoption. It reminds me of a Scottish Fold. What a beauty!


----------

